# Gulfport



## Halco (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in the search for a photograph of the 1942 built tanker Gulfport (US 242290). Constructed by Bethlehem-Sparrows Point Shipyards, Inc. (hull #4372), she operated for Gulf Oil Co. until 1961 when she was acquired by the Interlake Steamship Co. Her stern was removed and attached to the hull of the 1923 built laker Charles M. Schwab. The Schwab sailed until 1995 as Pierson Daughters and Beechglen. Although photographs of her later career as part of a laker are fairly easy to find, I can't seem to come up with one of her as a tanker. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks
Ted


----------



## mrgrump (Feb 26, 2005)

ted go to the web site gulf history .org. it has a history of alot of the gulf ships and alot pics. you mieght find what you are looking for there. good luck. mrgrump


----------

